# (NEW) What am I thinking???



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, this is a little game I devised. Its, of course, called "What am I thinking?" Here's how it goes.

I shall put something in a post describing something and you have to tell me what it is. If nobody gets it within the next five posts, I shall place another hint and see if somebody gets it in the next five posts. If nobody gets it after the second set of five, I shall reveal the answer and make the next puzzle.

Yet, if somebody does get the answer correctly, it will be their turn to think of the next puzzle and the process will be repeated.

The genre choice is unlimited. It could be a movie, a anime, a game, a book, an item, an animal, ect.


So, lets begin, shall we?


I am thinking of a water-type Pokemon that lives only in the oceans.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 21, 2011)

Not enough details. Many pokemon live in the ocean.

Kyogre?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 21, 2011)

You said your thinking of a certain Pokemon, but many Pokemon live in the ocean. It is impossible to get it right unless you guess. 

Lugia?


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lugia is not part Water.

Tentacool?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 21, 2011)

Wailord?


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Dec 22, 2011)

Sweetie Bell, you are coreect. 

Wailord it was. 

Now, you can come up with the next puzzle.


----------

